# chicken NOOBle soup



## ThaFoochinater (Jun 5, 2009)

hey everyone. let me start off by introducing myself. my name is dave im 25 years old and i live in new jersey. i joined this forum to make friends and absorb all of the great knowledge and insight that you all have to offer. 
now heres a little bit about myself and how one of the most nonathletic, unhealthy, guy had his life turned around by fitness and a healthy lifestyle.

i have been training for about 3 years and i have learned and progressed a lot.
 i used to be overweight, very weak, and i was addicted to food, pot, and alcohol.
 now i am clean (still enjoy a lil wine now aqnd then) and i have made a lot of positive steps in my life.
 i shed all of my fat and built a significant amount of muscle. 
i got certified as by nasm as a personal trainer. 
i am married to a beautiful woman who i love very much. 
if it wasnt for the weight training none of this would have been possible. 

 i took the day off of work 2day cuz i have had some kinda flu all week.
 it was pretty rough but im startin 2 feel a bit better 2day so knock on wood im hopin im seein the light at the end of the tunnel here. 
anyways, i figure its time to join one of these forums as i begin to pick up the pieces of my weight training routine.
 these last 3 weeks have been pretty messed up as far as my training goes.
 i just moved into a new apartment and that threw my schedule upside down for a week.
 then, after that i worked an 80 hour week of landscaping and i just couldnt find the time or strength to train. 
i got back into it for 2 weeks and things were going well but now i got hit with this illness. 
i tried to train through it but it seemed to do more damage than anything else. 
i think it was breaking down my immune system even more. believe me, i am not the type to miss a training session or a meal. but lately i have had to listen to my body and  put some of lifes important responsibilities in front of my training goals. 
i am just happy to be feeling better and i cant wait to get back into the gym!! i am looking forward to makin friends and getting your guys advice.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

ThaFoochinater welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## ThaFoochinater (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks prince!


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 5, 2009)

Let me be the first to say great job on turning your life around man it looks like your doing well for yourself now. 

I work around the same hours 70+ and the best thing to do when your forced to do these hours, is to remember to take your to take your vitamins, drink plenty of water and eat as clean as you can. So when the crazy schedule is back to the norm for you, you won't be out of good health and out of shape. 

The best thing to remember is working this much is a big stress to your body and getting all the nutrients your body needs will help combat stress and boost your immune system. 

I wish you the best in everything that you do and welcome to the board we are here if you need anything.


----------



## ThaFoochinater (Jun 5, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> Let me be the first to say great job on turning your life around man it looks like your doing well for yourself now.
> 
> I work around the same hours 70+ and the best thing to do when your forced to do these hours, is to remember to take your to take your vitamins, drink plenty of water and eat as clean as you can. So when the crazy schedule is back to the norm for you, you won't be out of good health and out of shape.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot man! i really appreciate the reply and the positivity! as soon as i get a couple extra dollars in my pocket i plan on buying some supps to help my body deal with the high demand i place on it. i plan on gettin some fish oil, glutamine, and amino acid complex to help recovery and keep everything running on all cylinders. i already have some whey and creatine. if anyone has any input or info on what brand is cheap but good quality or what else might be worth adding into my regimen i'm all ears!


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 5, 2009)

ThaFoochinater said:


> thanks a lot man! i really appreciate the reply and the positivity! as soon as i get a couple extra dollars in my pocket i plan on buying some supps to help my body deal with the high demand i place on it. i plan on gettin some fish oil, glutamine, and amino acid complex to help recovery and keep everything running on all cylinders. i already have some whey and creatine. if anyone has any input or info on what brand is cheap but good quality or what else might be worth adding into my regimen i'm all ears!



What helps me a lot is Reset AD and bananas to knock my stress out. Reset AD is by palo alto labs I believe


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW. 

Nice job with re-inventing yourself!

Real quick, supps:

Glutamine: waste of money unless you're in a burn unit and you're getting 40g a day in an IV drip.
Aminos: waste of money unless possibly you're cutting and running a tremendous deficit.
Fish oil: Big yes. I get wild salmon oil at costco because that's where it's the cheapest for me. 10g a day is good.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2009)

Built said:


> Fish oil: Big yes. I get wild salmon oil at costco because that's where it's the cheapest for me. 10g a day is good.



you might want to reconsider buying that cheap shit.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2009)

How come? I've seen nothing to suggest it's any better or any worse than other products. I get the kirkland brand of wild salmon oil. 15 bucks for 300 caps, a one month supply.


----------



## ThaFoochinater (Jun 6, 2009)

Built said:


> WOW.
> 
> Nice job with re-inventing yourself!
> 
> ...



thanks alot dude! i have used glutamine and aminos religiously for about 2 and a half years. i stopped about 6 months ago and i havent noticed a damn bit of difference in strength or recovery. this recent illness is the only thing that has made me reconsider because they are supposed to strengthen your immune system. but maybe some vitamin c and some other anti-oxidants would be more effective. what do you guys think about ginseng? i think it is a good supplement and should be taken more seriously for use in a powerlifter/bodybuilder's supplement stack


----------



## T_man (Jun 6, 2009)

ThaFoochinater said:


> thanks alot *dudette*! i have used glutamine and aminos religiously for about 2 and a half years. i stopped about 6 months ago and i havent noticed a damn bit of difference in strength or recovery. this recent illness is the only thing that has made me reconsider because they are supposed to strengthen your immune system. but maybe some vitamin c and some other anti-oxidants would be more effective. what do you guys think about ginseng? i think it is a good supplement and should be taken more seriously for use in a powerlifter/bodybuilder's supplement stack


----------



## Marat (Jun 7, 2009)

ThaFoochinater said:


> what do you guys think about ginseng? i think it is a good supplement and should be taken more seriously for use in a powerlifter/bodybuilder's supplement stack



Why so?


----------



## ThaFoochinater (Jun 7, 2009)

m11 said:


> Why so?



Well their are a whole bunch of reasons. #1  the samurai's, kung fu masters, and shaolin monks found the ginseng to be very useful and similar to bodybuilders they were definitely in the business of pushin their bodies to its limits. #2 Its believed that ginseng is a stress fighter. Scientist have found that ginseng has sttrong effects on the adrenal glands. Adrenal fatigue is basically a fancy word for overtraining. If ginseng can fight adrenal fatigue we can all push our bodies further and we can make more gains before we have to de-load. #3 ginseng supposedly has positive effects on focus and memory. #4 everyone knows that ginseng is said to get you jimmy jumpin lol. it also increases sperm count. does this have anything to do with testosterone? probly not, but i dont mind havin a more frequent woodies! Anyway, after writtin allthat about ginseng i realize i gotta go get me some cuz my stash is low! peace!


----------

